# Changing bathroom habits.



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

When I got Annabelle almost a year ago (yesterday was her first birthday!), she would never go to the bathroom on me. I would have her out of her cage for up to an hour cuddling with me, and she always held it until she was returned to her cage. But recently (as in the past couple of weeks) she has been pooping and peeing on me every night, sometimes within a mere 10 minutes after I get her out for playtime. Am I just being weird, or could something potentially be up? My first thought was that she smells Lily, who I just got a couple weeks ago, and is trying to mark her territory, but that's really all I can think of. Any ideas? I don't mind the occasional accident, but I really don't like being treated like Annie's personal toilet, lol.


----------



## 123Hedgiesloveme (May 3, 2010)

When i get My hedgie out for playtime, he always poo's and pee's on me. im guessing its very normal, because when i went to pick him out, every hedgie i got out did the same.


----------



## Jager (Apr 27, 2010)

After she does the deed, do you put her back in her cage? Maybe she has started to associate the pooping and peeing with going back in her cage, so she does that. It could also just be that as she's getting older, her bladder is getting weaker and all (kinda like people.. haha) and she can't hold it in as long. I know with my hedgies, shortly after they wake up and get active, they need to go to the bathroom. Maybe take her out into a little plastic bin to play in for a while and wait til she poops and pees before having her on you. I know a lot of people give mini-foot-baths before playtime too, and if she's the type to always go in the bathtub, that should help too.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Jager said:


> After she does the deed, do you put her back in her cage? Maybe she has started to associate the pooping and peeing with going back in her cage, so she does that. It could also just be that as she's getting older, her bladder is getting weaker and all (kinda like people.. haha) and she can't hold it in as long. I know with my hedgies, shortly after they wake up and get active, they need to go to the bathroom. Maybe take her out into a little plastic bin to play in for a while and wait til she poops and pees before having her on you. I know a lot of people give mini-foot-baths before playtime too, and if she's the type to always go in the bathtub, that should help too.


Actually, you're right. Usually when she squats and starts going to the bathroom, I scoop her up and put her back into her cage. She's probably learned that that's a good way to get out of being handled.  I will try putting her in a bin (I have one, thankfully) until she does her business. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

